# [OT] Gentoo SummerCamp'05 - War das schön!!!111EinsElf

## Inte

  :Exclamation:   Die hier angegebenen Links zur Seite zum Treffen sind veraltet. Die komplette Seite oder nur das Review kann zum Offlinelesen unter http://www.gentoo.de/pub/summer-camp/2005/ herunter geladen werden. -- by slick

Wie einige von Euch bereits im aktuellen GWN gelesen haben, wurde am vergangenen Wochenende das erste deutsche Gentoo SummerCamp veranstaltet (Review mit Bildern).

Am Samstag hat es das Wetter gut mit uns gemeint und sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Mit weniger hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet, denn das Organisationsteam (slick, oma & hilefoks) hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und die besten Voraussetzungen geschaffen, um im kommenden Jahr noch eins oben drauf zu setzen.  :Cool: 

Falls Ihr es dieses Mal nicht geschafft habt zu kommen, dann streicht Euch auf jeden Fall bei Bekanntgabe den Termin für das nächste Jahr dick im Kalender an.

... in der Zwischenzeit müssen wir uns mit den üblichen Usertreffen und Messen begnügen.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Am Samstag hat es das Wetter gut mit uns gemeint und sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Mit weniger hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet, denn das Organisationsteam (slick, oma & hilefoks) hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und die besten Voraussetzungen geschaffen, um im kommenden Jahr noch eins oben drauf zu setzen. 

 

Dito. War sehr schön gewesen!  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

gibt's noch mehr Bilder (außer dem einen) oder Berichte oder sowas?

ChrisM

----------

## chrib

Genau, wir wollen jede schmutzige Einzelheit hören...und mehr Pix!!!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

pix sollten soon kommen - macht slick.

möcht mich auch hier offiziell herzlich beim organisationsteam für die super vorbarbeit bedanken.

an alle die dort waren: ich kann nur sagen "ihr seid einfach toll" [bzw. insider: ihr sats einfoch supa] (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...)  :Smile:  - war wirklich 100% spaß!

bin beim nächsten auch fix dabei. auch wenns an der nordsee ist...

cheers

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich möchte mich hier auch einmal bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken. Ihr habt dieses Treffen zu so einem Spaß werden lassen, - einfach super!!! 

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> an alle die dort waren: ich kann nur sagen "ihr seid einfach toll" [bzw. insider: ihr sats einfoch supa] (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...)  - war wirklich 100% spaß!
> 
> bin beim nächsten auch fix dabei. auch wenns an der nordsee ist...
> 
> 

 

Full ACK

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## dakra

Will mich hier auch nochmal ganz doll bei allen bedanken. War echt ein Super Wochende! Haben ja alle zum Glück etwas von der Kellerbräune verloren  :Wink: 

Gruß dakra

----------

## slick

Jo, war ein richtig geiles Treffen, ... Gentoo-Freaks outdoor, das ich das erleben durfte... unglaublich  :Wink: 

Bilder ASAP... bin ich dran... da dürft ihr dann auch den slick halbnackt sehen  :Twisted Evil: 

Wieviel Bier hatten wir eigentlich ingesamt? Ich meine 4 Kästen + 4 Fässer + die Sixpacks von Hilefoks. Wer hatte eigentlich den Kräuterschnaps (oder was auch immer das war) mitgebracht? Achja, und 2 Kästen Club Mate ...

Mal so gaaanz vorsichtig angefragt, wie sollten wir das kommendes Jahr handhaben? Einerseits bin ich nochmals für den Hahnhof, weil besser kann mans kaum treffen, andererseits tät mir die Seeluft sicher auch gut. Aber da habens einige ziemlich weit... 

Oder gleich New-Sealand? Bei dem Gedanken pickerts mich gleich... </insider>  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bilder ASAP... bin ich dran... da dürft ihr dann auch den slick halbnackt sehen  

 

das ist ein hingucker! ich sags euch  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wieviel Bier hatten wir eigentlich ingesamt? Ich meine 4 Kästen + 4 Fässer + die Sixpacks von Hilefoks. Wer hatte eigentlich den Kräuterschnaps (oder was auch immer das war) mitgebracht? Achja, und 2 Kästen Club Mate ...

 

1x Augustiner

2x Kölsch

3 Fässer Bitburger

1x Alt

2x Mate

Kräuterschnaps (Jägermeister) von Hilefolks

 *Quote:*   

>  Aber da habens einige ziemlich weit... 

 

da würd ich zB dann per flieger ev. hinkommen und das ev. sogar mit einem urlaub verbinden

 *Quote:*   

> Oder gleich New-Sealand?

 

genau - @oma: so schreibt man das!

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dem Gedanken pickerts mich gleich... </insider> 

 

PICKT bzw. VERPICKT  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## slick

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Bilder ASAP... bin ich dran... da dürft ihr dann auch den slick halbnackt sehen   
> 
> das ist ein hingucker! ich sags euch 

 

Ach komm... der Hinkucker war eindeutig die geheimnisvolle Unbekannte...  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal so gaaanz vorsichtig angefragt, wie sollten wir das kommendes Jahr handhaben? Einerseits bin ich nochmals für den Hahnhof, weil besser kann mans kaum treffen, andererseits tät mir die Seeluft sicher auch gut. Aber da habens einige ziemlich weit... 
> 
> 

 

Egal wo! Es lohnt sich zu kommen! Auch wenn ich laufen muss.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mit Badehose dabei sein.

Könnten uns ja auch auf ner Rheininsel niederlassen für ein Wochenende. Dort gibt es echt schöne Camping Plätze. 

Gruß dakra

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> <insider>Oder gleich New-Sealand? Bei dem Gedanken pickerts mich gleich... </insider> 

 

Daran habe ich auch gerade denken müssen. Mann war das geil!  :Laughing: 

gentology.org wäre noch frei  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> [bzw. insider: ihr sats einfoch supa] (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...)  - war wirklich 100% spaß!

 Muß ich auch doppelt unterstreichen! Totaler Wahnsinn! Hepha, seit heute lese ich Deine Posts mit eingebautem Akzent und lach mich schief!  :Laughing: 

Nordsee ist doch schon abgemacht, oder? Dann würde ich auch wieder mit dem Radl kommen, lieber 300km Flachland als nochmal diese Tortur!

 *Quote:*   

> (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...)

 Da war slick auch dabei, nicht wahr? Er hat's mir jedenfalls erzählt...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## slick

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...) Da war slick auch dabei, nicht wahr? Er hat's mir jedenfalls erzählt... 

 

Irgendwie war mir eben entfallen das du ja auch dabei warst...  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    *Quote:*   (besonders sonntag 6Uhr früh...) Da war slick auch dabei, nicht wahr? Er hat's mir jedenfalls erzählt...  
> 
> Irgendwie war mir eben entfallen das du ja auch dabei warst... 

 

es gibt beweisfotos!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## slick

ja, schon klar... wir sahsen noch im Auto als wir auf psyqils Fahrgelegenheit warteten und er sahs hinten. Da ich nicht das Gesicht vor Augen hatte ists mir halt so passiert das ich ihm die Geschichte erzählen wollte... ich schiebs mal auf den Restalkohol...

----------

## _hephaistos_

ohhh sorry  :Embarassed: 

war scheinbar doch nicht überall dabei

----------

## slick

Zusammenfassung mit Bildern ist online - siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2654102.html#2654102

----------

## mr_elch

Sehr schön gemacht mit den Fotos und den Kommentaren! Hätte ich gewusst, daß das so gemütlich wird... naja egal, reserviert mir schonmal einen Platz für nächstes Jahr  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Wow, wirklich nur 1x den Rechner ausgepackt, dann muss es wirklich lustig gewesen sein.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nightmarez

gibts auch ein wintercamp? so mit schnee, hütte und glühwein?

----------

## slick

 :Shocked:  ... ich kenne da sogar jemand der in den Bergen wohnt  :Wink:  </insider>

Ok, Spaß beiseite, wirklich eine gute Idee, allerdings muß sowas organisiert werden und das Interesse muß da sein. Wie man beim GSC gemerkt hat ist das so eine Sache. Für das Treffen gevotet haben ~80 Leute, 28 haben sich unverbindlich vorangemeldet und 11 waren dann letztendlich da. 

Fazit: Wenn ~100 Leute dafür Interesse zeigen würden, könnte man sicherlich sowas planen... allerdings war das jetzt keinerlei Erklärung meinerseits das dann auch in die Hand zu nehmen.

----------

## chrib

Ich ziehe jetzt einfach mal den Vergleich zur letzten Sommerparty des Muds MorgenGrauen. Von den 42 angemeldeten waren schätzungsweise 35 da. Kann sicherlich am Wetter gelegen haben. Bei den Winterpartys allerdings kommen zwischen 40-50 Personen zusammen, bzw. die Leute, welche sich angemeldet haben, kommen dann in der Regel auch. Allerdings liegt hier das das ganze auch ein wenig anders. Die Leute, obwohl über ganz Deutschland verteilt, kennen sich schon mehrere Jahre und meistens sieht man sich nur ein bis zwei mal im Jahr.

Hier, beim Sommercamp des Gentoo-Forums liegt das noch ein wenig anders: Dies war das erste seiner Art, bisher war man höchstens nur zusammen auf Messen, Stammtischen und man kennt sich halbwegs aus dem Forum und dem IRC. Es gab keine richtigen Erfahrungswerte, aus denen man schöpfen konnte. Deswegen ist eine Winterparty mit einem m. E. ziemlichen Risiko verbunden. Einmal benötigt man die entsprechenden Räumlichkeiten (Schullandheime eigenen sich da einigermassen gut für), dann muss auch über die Verpflegung nachgedacht werden (Selbstversorgung oder gezielte Versorgung der Teilnehmer -> Unkostenbeitrag pro Teilnehmer) etc.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Dies war das erste seiner Art, bisher war man höchstens nur zusammen auf Messen, Stammtischen und man kennt sich halbwegs aus dem Forum und dem IRC. Es gab keine richtigen Erfahrungswerte, aus denen man schöpfen konnte. Deswegen ist eine Winterparty mit einem m. E. ziemlichen Risiko verbunden. 

 

Dito! Für ein WinterCamp sind im Moment einfach noch zuwenig Erfahrungen gesammelt worden und, und das vor allem, es  sind noch nicht genug Leute dabei! Ich denke wir sollten das SummerCamp erst einmal zu einer festen Größe bringen! Wenn das SummerCamp irgendwann einmal etabliert sein sollte - dann können wir nochmals vom WinterCamp sprechen. Zur Zeit kann man ja noch nicht einmal sagen ob es ein nächstes SummerCamp gibt, und wenn ob dieses dann ähnlich gut wird.

Aber im Grunde finde ich die Idee jetzt schon klasse.  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## HaPhi

wow, slick, super Review mit den Bildern und Kommentaren!  :Very Happy: 

Mit so einem geilen review kommen beim nächsten mal hunderte  :Wink: 

Aber im Ernst: ein Sommertreffen 2006 fände ich super. Was ein Wintertreffen angeht stimme ich Hilefoks zu, dafür ists noch ein wenig zu früh..

----------

## slick

Die GentooSummerCamp-Seite wurde inzwischen geschlossen, die ganze Seite oder nur das Review gibts zum offline lesen unter 

http://www.gentoo.de/pub/summer-camp/2005/

Danke @ dertobi123

----------

